# Mr. Brown - a force to be reckoned with



## Jobsaver (Aug 30, 2013)

Just wanted to make sure everyone saw this.

ICC eNews


----------



## jar546 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, already posted a few days ago.  thanks.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 30, 2013)

Way to go Jim!   Full steam ahead!   Instead of saying "Let `er buck",  ..maybe you're new slogan can be

"Make `Er  Buck!"  

.


----------

